# My diet for mass/fat loss, comments please.



## acjb007 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hi guys, below is my routine and diet. I'm trying to slowly bulk up yet burn some fat too. Please let me know if you think I'm getting too much or too little of anything. Most meals include veg or a small amount of fruit. I'm bulking up slowly but fat loss also seems very slow.*

*Monday - Chest/Back - High<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

Breakfast 35g P + 50g carbs

PWO 100g Carbs + 40g P.

PPWO 50g carbs + 30g P.

Lunch 30g P + 40g Fat

5th Meal 30g P + 40g Fat

Dinner 30g P + 40g fat

<o> </o>

*Tuesday - Shoulders - Mod<o></o>*

Breakfast 35g P + 44g carbs

PWO 40g p + 88g carbs

PPWO 30g 44g carbs

Lunch 30g p + 40g fat

5th meal 30g pro 40g fat

Dinner 30g P + 40g fat

<o> </o>

*Wed HIIT/SSC - Low<o></o>*

Breakfast 30g P + 30g carbs

Meal 2 30g p + 30g carbs

Meal 3 30g Pro 30g Carbs

Lunch 30g P + 40g Fat

Meal 5 30g Pro + 40g Fat

Dinner 30g P + 40g Fat

<o> </o>

*Thurs - Legs - High<o></o>*

Breakfast 35g P + 50g carbs

PWO 100g Carbs + 40g P.

PPWO 50g carbs + 30g P.

Lunch 30g P + 40g Fat

5th Meal 30g P + 40g Fat

Dinner 30g P + 40g fat

<o> </o>

*Fri - Biceps/Triceps - Mod<o></o>*

Breakfast 35g P + 44g carbs

PWO 40g p + 88g carbs

PPWO 30g 44g carbs

Lunch 30g p + 40g fat

5th meal 30g pro 40g fat

Dinner 30g P + 40g fat

<o> </o>

*Sat - HIIT/SSC - Low<o></o>*

Breakfast 30g P + 30g carbs

Meal 2 30g p + 30g carbs

Meal 3 30g Pro 30g Carbs

Lunch 30g P + 40g Fat

Meal 5 30g Pro + 40g Fat

Dinner 30g P + 40g Fat

<o> </o>

*Sun - Rest/SSC - Low<o></o>*

Breakfast 35g P + 30g carbs

PWO 40g p + 30g carbs

PPWO 30g 30g carbs

Lunch 30g p + 40g fat

5th meal 30g pro 40g fat

Dinner 30g P + 40g fat


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

So you are bulking but trying to strip fat?

Asking for critique on numbers, not foods and have given no information on gender, stats, metabolism, lifestyle, training, how new to training you are, if you are using steroids and so on

The task is hard as it is, the task is made harder without any information. Help people to help you


----------



## acjb007 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry! I'm 29 and 5' 10". My bf is about 12% and I weigh about 155lbs. I get my proteins from eggs, cheese and quorn mostly as I'm veggie. Also whey and casien shakes. Carbs are oats, rye bread and sweet potato. fats from flax, avo's, nuts etc. All good sources of fats and carbs. Protein not so great as I know quorn isn't brilliant. Hope this helps.


----------



## a3lkx (May 12, 2006)

any training history? whats you bf got to do with any of the above? diet seems to much for me personaly to be seing much fat loss. as all ready said its a hard task to bulk and strip at the same time most people do 1 or the other. i use to hit it hard and heavy 1 week 2nd week bang the cardio and fitnes and lift maintance weights then 3rd week hit it hard and heavy again and so on, i gave up in the end and only strip or cut 8-12 weeks before i need to (summer) the point being in my opinion you need protein fat and carbs to build muscle/strengtth/size etc and you need to cut fat and carbs to strip fat. always have a protein and a carb or a protein and a fat. carbs are like a functual nutrient (brain etc) you will go do lally if you cut them out. fat dont store as fat its used for energy its access carbs that store as fat. so i've read.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Select either goal and train/eat to get there


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

to be honest its hard to help when I dont know what you are eating, could you give an example day worth of meals or if it changes alot trhough the week the full weeks worth of meals.


----------



## pj_11 (May 15, 2006)

Id be inclined to eat more carbs for breakfast - as not only is your blood glucose low pre breakfast - you also are going to workout. I would eat around 80-100grams fro breakfast if that is the only food you have before training.

I see you have listed your macros - but what foods do you eat?


----------

